# Fischereischein verlängern ?



## th1ng (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo allerseits.

Eine kurze Frage,

Ich habe 1999 den Fischereischein gemacht un war bis ende 2000 auch aktiv angeln.Ich hab im Jahr 2000 den schein zum lezten mal verlängert un war danach nicht mehr angeln wegen Umzug,arbeit,Kind u.s.w.

Mein Sohn ist nun 7 geworden un möchte gern mal nen Angelausflug machen...

Meine Frage nun ist, kann ich meinen Fischereischein jezt wieder verlängern oder muss man den nun neu machen ?
Ich wohne mittlerweile in NRW, den schein machte ich damals in Sachsen Anhalt.


Vielen Danke im vorraus. |wavey:


----------



## Brummel (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein verlängern ?*

Hallo th1ng#h,

willkommen hier im Anglerboard erstmal, eigentlich sollte es da keine Probleme geben den Schein bei der Unteren Fischereibehörde verlängert zu bekommen.
Kann da leider nur von meinen Erfahrungen in Brandenburg berichten, wenn Du den Prüfungsnachweis oder den alten Fischereischein noch hast würde der hier ohne Zucken verlängert.
Hoffe daß es in Deinem Bundesland genauso funktioniert, weiß ich aber nicht 100%-ig.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## th1ng (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein verlängern ?*

Danke für die Antwort 
Den Schein habe ich noch von der prüfung werd ich nach der Umzieherei wohl nichts mehr finden :/
Dann mach ich mich Montag gleich mal auf zur Behörde damit...
Ich hoff das alles klappt, dann brauch ich nurnoch ein Wässerchen für Junior und mich


----------



## Brummel (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein verlängern ?*

Na denn, hoffe Du kannst Deinem Jungen bald das schönste Hobby der Welt nahebringen #6
Denke mal, daß der alte Schein reichen müßte, denn das zeigt ja daß Du die Prüfung abgelegt hast, aber wer weiß schon was in den versch. Behörden und Bundesländern so vor sich geht.

PS: schreib doch mal bitte hier ob es geklappt hat, interessiert vielleicht auch andere Angler die eine Weile pausiert haben 

Gruß Torsten


----------



## th1ng (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein verlängern ?*

Das stimmt...die lieben Behörden 

naja ich hab seit seiner Geburt auf den Tag gewartet das er mich nach angeln fragt  es war mich schon von klein auf das liebste Hobby.


----------



## Backfire (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein verlängern ?*

mal ganz einfach:
du nimmst den grünen schein (beleg für die bestandene prüfung), gehst damit auf das "Amt", lässt dir nen blauen Schein (paar peseten, lichtbild) erstellen, dann kaufste dir ne erlaubniskarte, und ab gehts.
nichts leichter als das. ...


----------



## baltic_sea_hc (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein verlängern ?*

moin, hab meinen schein 1999 gemacht und 2002 die letzte marke geholt. hab anfang dieses jahres wieder ne neue marke geholt für 2010 und das ging nach vorzeigen das scheins ohne problem.

aber mal ne andere frage: ich hab in meinem schein noch nen bild auf dem ich 13 jahre alt bin. wenn ich das rausnehme, laufe ich gefahr den schein kaputt zu machen, da das papier schon ein wenig strapaziert wurde. ich hab beim markenkauf gefragt ob ich einfach ein neues bild rüberkleben kann und der verkäufer wusste es nich ganz genau. 

hab jetzt überlegt ob ich den fischereischein neubeantrage. leider weiß ich nicht wo und wie. ich hab diese prüfungsbescheinigung nicht mehr und der verkäufer konnte mir auch bei dieser frage nicht ganz weiterhelfen? 

also wo beantrage ich das und reicht mein alter schein als beweis?


----------



## Parasol (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein verlängern ?*

Hallo,



baltic_sea_hc schrieb:


> .................................
> 
> hab jetzt überlegt ob ich den fischereischein neubeantrage. leider weiß ich nicht wo und wie. ..................



mich wundert es, dass Angler nicht wissen, bei welcher Behörde sie ihren Fischereischein ausstellen lassen müssen (können). Neulinge lernen das u.a. im Vorbereitungskurs, Verlängeruingen sind dort zu beantragen, wo der zu verlängernde Schein ausgestellt wurde. Um ein aktuelles Foto auf dem Schein zu haben, wird sicher das Prüfungszeugnis nicht benötigt, wenn der alte Schein vor gelegt wird.


----------



## Gemini (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein verlängern ?*



Parasol schrieb:


> mich wundert es, dass Angler nicht wissen, bei welcher Behörde sie ihren Fischereischein ausstellen lassen müssen (können).



Vielleicht gehen manche Leute in ihrer kurz bemessenen Freizeit lieber Angeln als sich mit Behörden und Bürokratie auseinanderzusetzen? 

Notwendiges Übel, ok, aber genauso toll wie ein Zahnarzt- oder Steuerberater-Besuch...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein verlängern ?*



baltic_sea_hc schrieb:


> ...
> aber mal ne andere frage: ich hab in meinem schein noch nen bild auf dem ich 13 jahre alt bin. wenn ich das rausnehme, laufe ich gefahr den schein kaputt zu machen, da das papier schon ein wenig strapaziert wurde...


Wie bitte? Hallihallo das gute Stück ist ein Dokument, genauer gesagt eine Urkunde. Da kannst du nicht einfach irgendwas basteln, ein Bild tauschen oder so, das wäre Urkundenfälschung und ist ein Straftatbestand.



baltic_sea_hc schrieb:


> ...ich hab beim markenkauf gefragt ob ich einfach ein neues bild rüberkleben kann und der verkäufer wusste es nich ganz genau.
> 
> hab jetzt überlegt ob ich den fischereischein neubeantrage. leider weiß ich nicht wo und wie. ich hab diese prüfungsbescheinigung nicht mehr und der verkäufer konnte mir auch bei dieser frage nicht ganz weiterhelfen?
> 
> also wo beantrage ich das und reicht mein alter schein als beweis?



Verkäufer? Wo bitte bezahlst du deine Fischereiabgabe bzw. lässt deinen Schein verlängern? In Russland, mit Korruption und so?
Für gewöhnlich macht das hier in Deutschland, ein Staatsbediensteter/Amtsträger auch Beamter genannt, der der Unteren Fischerei-/Naturschutzbehörde zugehörig ist, die wiederum meist in einem Rathaus der Stadt untergebracht ist.
Dort bekommst du von Verlängerung bis Neubeantragung, gegen Geld alles gemacht.


----------



## Gunnar. (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein verlängern ?*



> Verkäufer? Wo bitte bezahlst du deine Fischereiabgabe bzw. lässt deinen Schein verlängern? In Russland, mit Korruption und so?
> Für gewöhnlich macht das hier in Deutschland, ein Staatsbediensteter/Amtsträger auch Beamter genannt, der der Unteren Fischerei-/Naturschutzbehörde zugehörig ist, die wiederum meist in einem Rathaus der Stadt untergebracht ist.
> Dort bekommst du von Verlängerung bis Neubeantragung, gegen Geld alles gemacht.


 
Na ganz so schlimm ist es hier nicht. Zumindest was die Fischereiabgabe betrifft. Die kann ich mir beim Amt holen  oder beim Verein oder in der nächsten Touristinformation , sogar mache Angelläden haben den parat.
Hier ist die Amtsgeilheit noch nicht so verbreitet..............


----------



## Brummel (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein verlängern ?*

Stimmt Gunnar, meine Fischereiabgabe-Marke für ein Jahr hole ich mir auch hier in Brandenburg direkt im Angelladen um die Ecke.
Nur wenn ich eine für fünf Jahre möchte muß ich die Untere Fischereibehörde besuchen und dafür etwa 70 KM fahren.


----------



## Gunnar. (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein verlängern ?*

Hi Brummel,

70km von Schwedt?? Wohin genau?

Gruß in meine alte Heimat -die Uckermark....


----------



## Brummel (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein verlängern ?*

Jau, ich meine Hin-und Rückfahrt von Schwedt nach Prenzlau, da sitzt die Untere Fischereibehörde. Aber eigentlich ist es auch bequemer sich jährlich eine Marke hier in Schwedt im Angelladen zu holen, zumal eine Fünfjahresmarke ja keine fin. Vorteile bietet.
Wenn es die Marke auf Lebenszeit hier gäbe, dann würde ich sie mir wohl holen, ein Ämtergang im Jahr weniger:q.
Werd die schöne Uckermark von Dir grüßen, obwohl ich leider auch nur noch selten hier bin.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Gunnar. (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein verlängern ?*

Rehi Torsten,

Hin und Rück ....... dann ist mir das klar. Wunderte mich schon.
Prenzlau .... dort in der Nähe ( 15km) bin ich aufgewachsen.........


----------



## Brummel (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein verlängern ?*

Tja, manchmal hab ich sie schon weniger gemocht (...die Uckermark:q), aber je länger ich sie nicht sehe um so mehr fehlt sie mir.
Bin in der Nähe von Angermünde auf einem Gestüt aufgewachsen, und die Kindheitserinnerungen sind ja meist etwas verklärt.
Aber ich glaube wir schweifen hier langsam vom Thema ab, nicht daß wir noch die rote Karte sehen:q.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Gunnar. (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein verlängern ?*

nur ganz kurz noch mal.
Angermünde - dort in der Nähe = Joachimsthal treib ich regelmäßig mein Unwesen........


nun aber genug geschweift....


----------



## Brummel (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein verlängern ?*

Ok, dann darf ich aber auch nochmal....:q
Joachimsthal? Wolletzsee, Peetzigsee usw? Da bin ich auch öfter unterwegs. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal beim Angeln.

Gruß Brummel #g


----------



## baltic_sea_hc (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein verlängern ?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Wie bitte? Hallihallo das gute Stück ist ein Dokument, genauer gesagt eine Urkunde. Da kannst du nicht einfach irgendwas basteln, ein Bild tauschen oder so, das wäre Urkundenfälschung und ist ein Straftatbestand.



tja, wer lesen kann und aus dem kontext schließen kann ist klar im vorteil  gerade wegen meiner unsicherheit hab ich doch nachgefragt bei verkäufer und im forum, also unterstell mir hier nicht die intention einer urkundenfälschung. 



> Verkäufer? Wo bitte bezahlst du deine Fischereiabgabe bzw. lässt deinen Schein verlängern? In Russland, mit Korruption und so?
> Für gewöhnlich macht das hier in Deutschland, ein Staatsbediensteter/Amtsträger auch Beamter genannt, der der Unteren Fischerei-/Naturschutzbehörde zugehörig ist, die wiederum meist in einem Rathaus der Stadt untergebracht ist.
> Dort bekommst du von Verlängerung bis Neubeantragung, gegen Geld alles gemacht.


was soll dieser hirnlose kommentar bitte? ich kaufe mir meine gewässerkarte und marke im angelladen. so ist es nun mal hier in meck-pomm. mit gefährlichem halbwissen anderen leuten korruption und urkundenfälschung vorwerfen ist ne ganz gefährliche sache mein freund. 

und bezüglich des anderen vogels. ich habe wie gesagt ganze 8 jahre nicht mehr geangelt und als ich die letzte marke bekam war ich 14 jahre alt und die haben mir damals meine eltern geholt. was ist bitte so schlimm daran sein angerostetes wissen durch fragen wieder aufzufrischen? ich kann natürlich auch einfach schwarz-angeln gehen und mich einen dreck um gesetze scheren ODER ich mach mir vorher gedanken und frage sicherheitshalber nochmal nach. 

diese leute, die gleich provozieren und sich profilieren müssen gehen mir hier echt aufn sack.


----------

